# iTunes cpu usage 35%, mpg123 10%



## trueblue (Jan 12, 2003)

Just thought I'd share this

iTunes cpu usage 35%,
mpg123 command line app 10%

Stats were taken on 366Mhz iBook with 320 MB ram and OS 10.2.3 listening to streamed audio at 128Kbs

Does a front end to mpg123 exist?

Regards


----------



## col_kurtz (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info trueblue.  I just installed mpg123 and it sounds great.  It is actually using less than 2-7% CPU for me. (1ghz tibook)

This might come in handy when I'm trying to preserve battery power.  However, I tested iTunes 3 with the same mp3 files and it's utilization is about the same, roughly 7-9%.  Strangely, iTunes will spike to 15% every 5 or 6 seconds, but generally it's low.  Probably due to my CPU.

Seems like for those with slower CPUs mpg123 can help out a lot.

Search for 'mpg123' on versiontracker.com in the OSX section and you will find a number of wrappers for it.  I recommend Mu; it seems to be the best one...but it does not have nearly as many options as simply using the command line.

http://versiontracker.com/mp/new_se...=Quick&OS_Filter=MacOSX&search=mpg123&x=0&y=0


----------

